# Orchid Friday Sale



## charoozz520 (Dec 8, 2008)

Hope this is allowed, but Andy's Orchids is having a 40% off sale until Friday for all those looking to add some to their vivarium


----------



## Woodswalker (Dec 26, 2014)

That is a great tip! It's really challenging my self-restraint, though.


----------



## bsr8129 (Sep 23, 2010)

If only I knew which ones to buy


----------



## jclee (Jul 13, 2009)

Very tempting...

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

bsr8129 said:


> If only I knew which ones to buy


Are you serious, or just dreaming? Would anybody else be serious about knowing which of the 101 orchids included in the sale would be vivarium appropriate?
I'd be glad to put together a list if anyone would like, but of course I'd rather not waste my time if nobody is going to order. 

I'm unpacking a fresh box from Andy right now. About 12 hours after I placed my order, he launched this sale. I get to enjoy paying full price on several that just went on sale.
There are some wonderful choices on there, and with the sale, you can get hooked up with at least half a dozen choices for a whopping $12 each!! I'm just pulling out an Oberonia japonica that is truly a gem! This entire, mature, flowering plant, in full bloom, can sit on my index finger and still have room left over! Getting a new plant like this one keeps a smile on my face all day long.
If I can figure my new camera out, I'll try to get some pictures up later today.


----------



## Jay2 (May 19, 2016)

Pumilo said:


> Are you serious, or just dreaming? Would anybody else be serious about knowing which of the 101 orchids included in the sale would be vivarium appropriate?
> I'd be glad to put together a list if anyone would like, but of course I'd rather not waste my time if nobody is going to order.
> 
> I'm unpacking a fresh box from Andy right now. About 12 hours after I placed my order, he launched this sale. I get to enjoy paying full price on several that just went on sale.
> ...


Definitely interested if you can share a list!


----------



## JoeKitz (Sep 18, 2017)

Always enjoy reading your lists Pumilo. I have even bought a few off your lists I've come iD


----------



## charoozz520 (Dec 8, 2008)

Pumilo said:


> Are you serious, or just dreaming? Would anybody else be serious about knowing which of the 101 orchids included in the sale would be vivarium appropriate?
> I'd be glad to put together a list if anyone would like, but of course I'd rather not waste my time if nobody is going to order.
> 
> I'm unpacking a fresh box from Andy right now. About 12 hours after I placed my order, he launched this sale. I get to enjoy paying full price on several that just went on sale.
> ...


Well after going back and forth adding/removing I ended up grabbing the below from Andy:

Epigeneium nakaharae
Trichosalpinx sp. (Costa Rica)
Restrepia contorta
Platystele stenostachya
Phymatidium tillandsioides
Leptotes bicolor
Lepanthes gargoyla
Barbosella cucullata


I didn't see the Oberonia Japonica...might have to message Andy and see if I can add it to my order


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Looks like this sale was aimed straight at the froggers! So many good viv choices.
Ok, these are the ones that interest me the most, plus a few that are too big for me. I'm sure there are others that would do well, too. I tend to pass over anything over about 4". 
Any other orchid keepers out there, please do post corrections, or your choices from Andy's sale list. 
Spaff, we would very much value your wealth of experience here, should you have any input. I know I've still got a lot to learn about orchids.

Trichosalpinx sp. chamaelepanthes (pendant) Indigenous to: Colombia -- This vivarium classic hangs from a ledge or branch, and trails down, like a tiny epiphyte Peperomia. It's tiny leaves, particularly the younger ones, are patterned intricately. It throws neat little tangles of aerial roots all over the stems. Mine hasn't bloomed yet, but it mass blooms with a plethora of small, pink blossoms. 

Trichosalpinx sp. (Costa Rica)

Schoenorchis sp. micrantha Indigenous to: Java

Schoenorchis sp. fragrans Indigenous to: Thailand -- This one needs to be DRY. Zero, to the tiniest bit, of sphagnum should be used when done in a viv. I recommend zero sphagnum, and mounted up high and bright, mounted where the misting nozzles don't soak it. That spot up high that's too high and dry to grow anything? That's her sweet spot.

Scaphosepalum sp. microdactylum (Sp. A) Indigenous to: Ecuador

Scaphosepalum sp. breve Indigenous to: Ecuador

Restrepia sp. falkenbergii Indigenous to: Colombia --- Gotta love the Restripia for vivs! Nice big, (for the size plant), showy blossoms.

Podochilus sp. muricatus Indigenous to Java

Podangis sp. dactyloceras Indigenous to: Cameroun -- Love the name on this one. Don't know why it strikes me as so funny. Podangis. 

Leptotes sp. pohlitinocoi Indigenous to: Brazil

Epigeneium sp. nakaharae Indigenous to: Taiwan

Porroglossum sp. aureum Indigenous to: Ecuador -- Only rated to 80F, but Porroglossums are supposed to do well in vivs.

Porroglossum sp. muscosum type reflexed brown Indigenous to: Colombia

Chamaeangis (Microterangis) sp. hildebrandtii Indigenous to: Comoros Islands

Barbosella sp. cucullata Indigenous to: Ecuador -- If your viv goes above 80F much, this one may fail. Andy say's she's good up to 80.

Ascocentrum sp. pusillum Indigenous to: Cambodia

Ascocentrum sp. pumilum Indigenous to: Taiwan

Dryadella sp. elata Indigenous to: Colombia

Dryadella sp. zebrina Indigenous to: Brazil

Epigeneium sp. nakaharae Indigenous to: Taiwan --- He has another Epigeneium, but it only flowers in the fall. This is free flowering all year.

Gastrochilus sp. fuscopunctatus Indigenous to: Taiwan --- This is one of my favorites and I haven't even seen mine bloom yet! Simply love the form and foliage on her. Lovely purple speckled leaves. At only $12, just wow! 

Gastrochilus sp. somai Indigenous to: Taiwan

Haraella sp. odorata Indigenous to: Taiwan -- highly recommended for vivs. Flowers often.

Lepanthes sp. gargoyla Indigenous to: Ecuado

Lepanthes sp. (various) Indigenous to: Latin America -- Andy selects. Some need to be kept cold. Add a note that requests something that will do well up to a minimum of 80F. He's pretty good about requests. Some of the Lepanthes have intricately patterned leaves. I requested one like that, and got it. The second one he selected for me (for the proper temps) is doing great, so he hit my request dead on.

Leptotes sp. bicolor Indigenous to: Brazil

Mediocalcar sp. decoratum Indigenous to: New Guinea -- This one is doing AMAZING for me. Grows like nuts, with a neat mat-forming foliage similar to moss roses. Mine is budding out now. Some of these are said to be problematic in vivariums, but I assure you, this particular one from Andy, can do great in vivs. 

Oberonia sp. japonica Indigenous to: Really? You can't guess this one? -- YUMMY!! Stay away from this one. It's mine...all mine!

Platystele sp. erectoglossa (dasyglossa) Indigenous to: Colombia -- Have it. Love it. Get her happy and she won't seem to quit blooming for me. Only rated to 80F, but I'm pretty sure mine's been warmer and did fine.

Platystele sp. stenostachya Indigenous to: Mexico -- Spray of very tiny yellow blossoms. -- This Platystele can take a lot more heat than her sisters can.

Restrepia sp. contorta Indigenous to: Ecuador -- Mine is blooming right now. Great genus for vivariums.

Restrepia sp. mendozae Indigenous to: Ecuador -- Great genus for vivariums.

Scaphosepalum sp. cimex yellow Indigenous to: Ecuador

Scaphosepalum sp. grande Indigenous to: Ecuador -- Bigger miniature. A wee bit large for me right now.

Scaphosepalum sp. odontochilum Indigenous to: Colombia 

Scaphosepalum sp. swertifolium (yellow) Indigenous to: Colombia

Schoenorchis sp. buddleiflora Indigenous to: Borneo -- A little big for me.

Stelis sp. adrianae Indigenous to: Ecuador -- She's a larger mini, with 5" leaves, but she's beautiful and free flowering.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

charoozz520 said:


> I didn't see the Oberonia Japonica...might have to message Andy and see if I can add it to my order


Every one of those, save the Phymatidium tillandsioides, is on my list of what I feel are good choices. I like that one too.
https://andysorchids.com/pictureframe.asp?pic=images/Species/7723med.jpg&PicId=7723
There is a link for the Oberonia for you. It was a very small, one liner, on his list. Plus there is no picture, so it's easy to miss. You'll have to google search it. If you like tiny, yes, you have to email him and have him add it on. If you gave a credit card number to order, you can simply tell him in the email, that you give your approval to run the number he already has, again for the final orchid, and it will go smoothly, with no delays. Oh, one more bonus. It appears that many, or even most, Oberonia are seasonal bloomers. This is free flowering throughout the year.


----------



## cap7 (Dec 4, 2016)

I love my Stelis adrianae, also Pleurothallis eumecocaulon. My Masdevallia floribunda has been blooming non-stop since May. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesel (Jul 31, 2017)

If some one post a 10 and 5 pack together I think many ppl will jump on the sale. 
I have about 10 from Andy and sure would love another 10


----------



## Diesel (Jul 31, 2017)

Some gave me this list from Andy Orchids.
Can some tell me if these are good for a vivarium?
I'm not a expert but love the beauty of the blooming orchids. 

8124 Bulbophyllum lasiochilum dark
7233 Bulbophyllum treschii
3203 Cadetia taylorii
2553 Cischwienfia sheehanae
Lepanthes calydyction (Not in website) 
5890 Pleurothallis grobyi type Ecuador
2398 Pleurothallis tribuloides
5397 Restrepia muscifera
3621 Trigonidium species mini


----------



## JoeKitz (Sep 18, 2017)

If they are slab mounted, do you leave them on the slab and mount that in your vivarium? Or do you carefully remove them from the slab and mount to cork bark in your vivarium in a clump of LFS (long fiber sphagnum moss)?

Do you plant any terrestrially in ABG mix or make a hole in the ABG mix and fill with orchid bark and plant in that? Some say they are potted. I bought a couple of orchids and mounted them to the cork bark background and they are looking good.

Also, in regards to lighting, they say 500-1500 foot candles. Does that also mean 5000-15000 lx? I don't have a PAR or lumen meter, but I have gone around my vivariums with a light meter app to get a rough idea how much light my LED spot light is giving off at various levels and under Broms, etc.


----------



## charoozz520 (Dec 8, 2008)

Pumilo said:


> Every one of those, save the Phymatidium tillandsioides, is on my list of what I feel are good choices. I like that one too.
> https://andysorchids.com/pictureframe.asp?pic=images/Species/7723med.jpg&PicId=7723
> There is a link for the Oberonia for you. It was a very small, one liner, on his list. Plus there is no picture, so it's easy to miss. You'll have to google search it. If you like tiny, yes, you have to email him and have him add it on. If you gave a credit card number to order, you can simply tell him in the email, that you give your approval to run the number he already has, again for the final orchid, and it will go smoothly, with no delays. Oh, one more bonus. It appears that many, or even most, Oberonia are seasonal bloomers. This is free flowering throughout the year.


Why not the Phymatidium tillandsioides? I did some research and it seems to be perfect for a vivarium, low light and really high humidit. But if it doesn't do well I can always move it to my Nepenthes tank . Thanks for the link  and yes I have order from Andy before and had him add to the order so I know that's doable. Going to message him right now!


----------



## macuser (Oct 8, 2015)

would the Schoenorchis sp. buddleiflora do well planted to the living wall of a biopod? the website says to let it dry lightly between waterings but plants on the living wall wont be able to dry at all since it will be planted in sphagnum moss thats constantly being watered. thanks


----------



## charoozz520 (Dec 8, 2008)

JoeKitz said:


> If they are slab mounted, do you leave them on the slab and mount that in your vivarium? Or do you carefully remove them from the slab and mount to cork bark in your vivarium in a clump of LFS (long fiber sphagnum moss)?
> 
> Do you plant any terrestrially in ABG mix or make a hole in the ABG mix and fill with orchid bark and plant in that? Some say they are potted. I bought a couple of orchids and mounted them to the cork bark background and they are looking good.
> 
> Also, in regards to lighting, they say 500-1500 foot candles. Does that also mean 5000-15000 lx? I don't have a PAR or lumen meter, but I have gone around my vivariums with a light meter app to get a rough idea how much light my LED spot light is giving off at various levels and under Broms, etc.


Not sure about planting it directly in ABG I feel like the roots would rot away for most Orchids if they aren't given enough circulation. I have carefully removed Orchids from the slabs from my last order from Andy and transfer them to Cork/Branches and so far so good. Just be as careful as you can and take your time.



macuser said:


> would the Schoenorchis sp. buddleiflora do well planted to the living wall of a biopod? the website says to let it dry lightly between waterings but plants on the living wall wont be able to dry at all since it will be planted in sphagnum moss thats constantly being watered. thanks


If you are looking for a species that likes wet feet, I would suggest you look into utricularia. I know they aren't exactly Orchids but they have some beautiful blooms as well. Utricularia longifolia, reniformis, or even some of the smaller terrestial Utric like livida and sandersonii should work.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

charoozz520 said:


> Why not the Phymatidium tillandsioides? I did some research and it seems to be perfect for a vivarium, low light and really high humidit. But if it doesn't do well I can always move it to my Nepenthes tank . Thanks for the link  and yes I have order from Andy before and had him add to the order so I know that's doable. Going to message him right now!


You missed a line. "I like that one too." I meant that I had overlooked it, but that, yes, I think it is a good choice, and it may go on my wish list. I love the fine grassy look.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

macuser said:


> would the Schoenorchis sp. buddleiflora do well planted to the living wall of a biopod? the website says to let it dry lightly between waterings but plants on the living wall wont be able to dry at all since it will be planted in sphagnum moss thats constantly being watered. thanks


No, I don't think that it would. Stating that it needs to dry a bit between watering, is about the root zone. Roots that need to dry out would likely go to mush. 
There are many on that list that should do well on a well. Look at his watering instructions for each plant. You want ones that state "daily watering", "4 to 7 waterings per week" or "moist/moist at all times". Then, since it's already constantly moist, I would try a minimum of sphagnum. Not so much that it's always saturated. Those roots need to breathe. In my limited experience, the micro-minis are easy to overwater, and may do poorly on a constantly wet wall. Look for spots that stay moist, rather than constantly saturated.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

JoeKitz said:


> If they are slab mounted, do you leave them on the slab and mount that in your vivarium? Or do you carefully remove them from the slab and mount to cork bark in your vivarium in a clump of LFS (long fiber sphagnum moss)?
> 
> As an ex coral farmer, I've seen too many colonies drop in the first week due to infections at the center, while small pieces that broke off in shipping, thrived. I gently removed my first orchids from their mounts, and was not too surprised to find rot, and unpleasant odors at the center, at the core of the sphagnum. Further, I would find that often, a single plant had rotted through the stem, making 2, 3, or more plants on a slab. I found this to be true of multiple vendors, on anything that stays moist most of the time. For that reason, my personal choice is to immediately soak them in water for 10 minutes. Then cut the fishing line. While holding under water, gentle rock and wiggle the wiggle the plant, from the base. I like to grab the whole clump of sphag along with the base of the plant. Sometimes, they rock free with no root damage at all. Very occasionally, I'm shocked to see how few live roots there are. I'm still usually able to save them.
> In addition, I find that plants are mounted for greenhouses. In vivs, I find that the original mount, with it's larger load of sphag, gets too wet with daily misting. Way too wet. For that reason, I remove them.
> ...


Sorry, I don't use a light meter. I'll have to look into that cell phone app for one. I don't know the conversion, but it should be easy enough to find online. I tend to treat 500-1500 as pretty dim and shaded, 1500-2500 as moderate, and anything higher goes way up high and bright.


----------



## JoeKitz (Sep 18, 2017)

Pumilo said:


> Sorry, I don't use a light meter. I'll have to look into that cell phone app for one. I don't know the conversion, but it should be easy enough to find online. I tend to treat 500-1500 as pretty dim and shaded, 1500-2500 as moderate, and anything higher goes way up high and bright.


From what I can tell 500 foot candles equals 500 lumens. The phone apps measure in lux (lx) and I get confused but I think 1 lux is roughly 1 lumen. Someone correct me if I am wrong.

I am wondering if I have too much light. I have a 24X18X24 tank with 2, 50 watt LED flood lights. I am getting about 9000 lumens on the ground unobstructed from other plants.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Diesel said:


> Some gave me this list from Andy Orchids.
> Can some tell me if these are good for a vivarium?
> I'm not a expert but love the beauty of the blooming orchids.
> 
> ...


 --- I searched and searched this one the other day. It's frustrating when the only thing you can find is the blossom picture. Not a clue what size the plant is. Andy will list things as miniature, up around a foot. Personally, I wish he had a 6" and under category. As far as viv parameters, it should work.


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

Doug, your assessment on page one is pretty good. I agree with most all of that. Additional comments to questions I noticed in this thread...

B. treschii should be good. It's a mini and the flowers are showy but not overly huge. Most terrarium lighting is on the low end in general, so these should be fine even at mid-levels. I grow most of my mini Bulbos <3" below T5 HOs.

Without knowing the Trigonidium sp, It's hard to evaluate. Some get 12"+ leaves. 

I've found virtually any Lepanthes I've tried in viv conditions grows well unless it comes from 3000+ meters above sea level. If they're listed as intermediate growing and up, they're worth a try. They seem to be adaptable. 

I wouldn't expose any Schoenorchis to constant moisture. They seem to all like it humid but not overly wet. 

Many of those African Angraecoids (Chamaeangis, Podangis) require some cooling/drying in order to bloom. These should not have moisture retentive media between them and the mount in viv either. 

Stelis adrianae is a cooler grower. I have not done well with it in our summer heat (even in the house at 78F thermostat setting)

Trichosalpinx have always done well for me in tanks. Scaphosepalums are in the same category. They can be extremely floriferous for long periods of time as well. 

Mediocalcar decorate should do fine, but that species is the only really adaptable one in that genus I've found. The others all come from high altitudes in New Guinea and require cool-cold night. 

Others that would do well from the list:

Cischweinfia
Diplocaulobium
Lockhartia- may get big in time (mine has 24"+ growths in the greenhouse)
Ornithophora
Smitinandia


----------

